# Johnson upper thrust mount



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> turns over a little slow on the electric starter.


Look for corrosion or a loose connection.
Sounds like it's not getting full current.
Check bolts from starter to block also.

2 inches is too much play, grab a flashlight and start looking for the gaps.

After sitting for five years, recommend following break-in procedures again.
25:1 fuel to oil mix and low to half throttle for first hour.
Then another hour at no more than 3/4 throttle.
Then the following 3 hours full throttle for no more than a minute at a time.

Fuel should not leak from anywhere. Fire hazard.


----------

